# Gulp Alive



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

has anyone used the gulp alive for ice fishing?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No, but I just discovered I left three new containers full in my boat. They are now icy fish. I suppose they are shot now. They more than likely will fall apart when thawed. 
When I found these I was thinking the same thing you are. I don't have an answer for you, but like you I will be interested in what people have to say about this.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

They were killer this past spring so I am hoping through the ice they will be the same.

Plainsman I had mine out in my garage and remembered to bring them in just before the deep freeze. Hope yours turn out okay. If you had 3 buckets of them that is a lot of $$$.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

I have used the maggots for Ice fishing for the first time this year.

Seem to work well some days and not so well others.

I do take them with on every trip, never no when you will need them.


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

im thikning the waxys might be something to try. you end up spending more money of live waxys than you do on minnows.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

well, dangit.... I'm about to use the gulp alive on waxies tomorrow so i'll tell you guys how good they are. my buddy will be using the original and i'll be using the "alive" waxies", I wil let you know how the perform.


----------

